# Cooking/Baking Website



## Rachel Keeth (Jun 26, 2010)

I am going to start a cooking/baking website soon but can't think of a good name for it. Does anybody have any ideas? I want it to be similar to this site but instead of just baking it will be cooking and baking: Baking & Dessert Recipes & Pictures - Joyofbaking.com *Fully Tested Recipes* 

Thank you for the help!


----------

